# Free $100 Amazon AWS Credit



## MannDude (May 3, 2014)

Would like to thank @KMyers for pointing this out elsewhere, figured I'd share it here too. I just got $100 AWS Credit that I'm going to use to to tinker with some AWS services.

You've got to fill out some info and you may not get it, but it worked for me. May not be a global thing, but worth a shot:

https://aws.amazon.com/activate/event/twmiami/


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (May 4, 2014)

Worked for me, thanks!


----------



## blergh (May 4, 2014)

I'll try it once i get a new AWS-account, seems like my old one got suspended for whatever reason.


----------



## kcaj (May 4, 2014)

My account with them is suspended after I requested all billing to be stopped. Pretty irritating that they resolved the issue that way. I'll contact them and see if they do something about that.


----------



## SkylarM (May 4, 2014)

Got credit for an existing account running Route 53. Thanks!


----------



## AuroraZero (May 4, 2014)

Received some as well. Thank you kindly @MannDude for sharing.


----------



## clarity (May 4, 2014)

Got it. What shall I use it for?


----------



## Hugohp (May 4, 2014)

Got it too. I think it's global. I've selected Mexico as country.

Thank You @MannDude


----------



## MannDude (May 4, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> Got it. What shall I use it for?


That is what I am still trying to figure out. 

I played with some stuff last night for a few hours, it'll take some getting used to. Unsure if it'll be put to use for anything of mine, but, it may. Have fun.


----------



## eva2000 (May 5, 2014)

Nice thanks @MannDude.. already use AWS for test/dev work so definitely a good bonus to have. Just waiting on my promo code email now


----------

